# cant figure this one out



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

ok guys, like the title says "I cant figure this one out", this Bust is a black velvet kind of thing you see every there , and i am trying to photograph the necklace the wife made.

i have taken about 20 shots of this thing and am about ready to hand in my weekend photo shooting card.

the bust is so clean we can eat off of it (and dont judge the photo of the necklace as i am just using it to show you guys ) in every picture the bust looks filthy .

any hints on how to shoot this thing with out going out on the deep end and getting filter / light boxes, etc.?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

one photo hack to another, one thing I do, put a white sheet over the sofa, then the prop (bust in this case) on the sheet. For me, that seems to help.

For the sparkles on the bust, I have no clue...


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

That's why they invented Photoshop. 

If they can airbrush the flab hanging off some of the celebrities prancing around, you can take the sparkles off a solid black bust....

Here's the result of 30 seconds' work with Corel PhotoPaint (I'm too cheap for Photoshop). Can you see the difference on the left?


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

bounce the flash.. have it come from above


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I can't tell what the necklace looks like. Will you crop the pic during the final edit so it can be seen in more detail or does the pic require the whole bust?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Are you using a softbox? I'd just fix it in post with PS, super easy to kill those speckles.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Id be willing to bet thats the light source reflecting back at the camera. The strands that makeup velvet is smooth, so it reflects. Thats what makes it sparkle looking Might try brushing it to standup it up more or use an off camera flash to the side a bit might help,(Same as correcting redeye) maybe get some black cotton fabric and cover the bust. Pockets idea might be the best.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Listen to Adam above.

You might also wrap the bust in a pair of black nylons.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

First thanks for the reply s and suggestions.
I dont have a removable flash so thats out, i know i can PS it but didnt want to it then makes it look all flat and not like a curved bust .

and yes i did want to use the bust to display the necklaces, the wife makes "Elk Horn Earrings and Elk Horn necklaces and i made her a simple web site to show her stuff if some one wanted to look at it , thus the bust.

i suspect Stargazer is correct in the fact of the texture laying so that it reflects the flash, i may try shooting in the sun today and see if i can either remove the reflection or enhance it and use it to my advantage.

thanks guys, if you want to see the stuff and make some suggestions on how to improve or if i am shooting it ok ya can check it out here.
http://www.terry-g.net/earrings/


----------



## graybeard438 (Mar 6, 2006)

Terry give me a call or email. I have a complete studio upstairs for product photos, etc, continous lighting and off camera flash units. let me know when you can come by. Paul


----------

